# We Remember Rob "AJ Hidell" Davis



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2011)

You will be greatly missed.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 3, 2011)

Rest In Peace


----------



## dixie_flatline (Oct 3, 2011)

....? 

According to my googles, this was the name Lee Harvey Oswald used on his Selective Service card.  I get the feeling that's not what you're talking about though.  Condolences in any case.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2011)

He was a great poster here and on.EMTCity as DustDevil. He passed away. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2011)

That's right... I was trying to remember his handle over here.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 3, 2011)

I spoke to him a few days ago. He seemed to be doing really well. Its so unexpected but expected at the same time.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## HasTy (Oct 3, 2011)

Aj, I don't even know where to start...I owe ya so much and never had a chance to get that beer with ya...I guess for now the best thing I can say is thanks...


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 3, 2011)

My god what happened.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 3, 2011)

CAOX3 said:


> My god what happened.



Lou Gehrig's apparently from what I read.  I wouldn't wish that on someone I hated so to learn it happened to someone I looked up to is a real crushing blow.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's more information on his passing.

http://www.emtcity.com/topic/20785-robert-rob-davis/page__fromsearch__1


----------



## akflightmedic (Oct 3, 2011)

From Dr. Bledsoe and the EmtCity site.... (http://www.emtcity.com/topic/20785-robert-rob-davis/page__fromsearch__1)



> Many of you know Rob Davis from these EMS forums. He often posted and would have a picture of John Wayne or Chuck Norris as his avatar. Rob passed away last night after a long and horrendous battle with Lou Gehrig's disease (ALS). I actually diagnosed him after the last EMStock and he asked that I not tell anybody (which I did not). He died at his mother's house in Mansfield, TX. I heard less and less from him toward the end. Like many with ALS, he was angry. Many of us from Fort Worth worked with Rob in EMS. He was a bright and passionate guy. He did like to stir the sh*t as well. Per his request, no funeral will be held. There may be some memorial service later but I have not heard.


Thanks.

Bryan

Bryan Bledsoe, DO, FACEP, FAAEM, EMT-P
Professor of Emergency Medicine
Director, EMS Fellowship
University of Nevada School of Medicine
Las Vegas, NV


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link.

Thoughts and prayers.

We had some great discussions on the other forum, you will be missed.

 Rest in piece Dust.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this 

RIP


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2011)

S**t.

I always respected his opinions, even when we did disagree. RIP.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 3, 2011)

I'll sure miss the old trouble maker. Visited with him here and on a Texas site.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 3, 2011)

Although I only lived minutes from him, I never had the pleasure of meeting him in real life, just online.  But he was a great guy who knew his stuff.

RIP


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh no!  He will be sadly missed.  He was definitely and advocate for EMS, and a great guy.  Thoughts and prayers go out to all his friends, family, and co-workers.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 3, 2011)

A friend, a mentor, a confidant. These all describe a great man, one who will be missed by many. May you finally rest in comfort and peace and may you provide the same comfort and care to those outside of this world that you did to those here on earth.

Godspeed my friend................


----------



## Scott33 (Oct 3, 2011)

Very sad news.

I learned a lot from his many contributions on the forums over the years.

RIP


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2011)

Trying to find podcasts, etc. that Rob was on... anyone have any links?

http://ems-safety.com/rdavissession.htm


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 3, 2011)

While we didn't see eye to eye on every issue, he was one of the members that I respected the most.

RIP AJ.


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 4, 2011)

He will be missed,  I learned alot from him;

  I also; would never wish ALS on anyone


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 4, 2011)

Rest in peace. His contributions will be missed.


----------



## enjoynz (Oct 5, 2011)

Sorry to read of AJ's passing...you get so use to seeing folk on Emtlife over the years.
It feels like you've lost a member of the family when their name doesn't appear anymore.
Most of them just drop off the radar...it's even worse when you've heard that they have died.
RIP AJ!


----------



## BLSBoy (Oct 7, 2011)

Take it easy buddy. Have a cold one while you wait for us to join ya.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 7, 2011)

RIP Rob "AJ"  you will be missed.  There were times when I disagreed with some of his posts and other when I agreed.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is an interview Rob gave.
http://ems-safety.com/rdavissession.htm


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about Rob. :-(


----------



## xstreetsweeperx (Nov 6, 2011)

*My condolences.*

Even though I never had the chance to meet or even see him as a poster. I would still like to offer my condolences.


----------

